# Ramps, speedbumps, kerbs etc



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

How much of an issue is the low front bumper?

Are all speed bumps to be completely avoided?

What about ramps in multi-storey car parks for example, any issues?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no worse than a R33 GTR

parking into kerbs is more of a problem

R


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been over all kinds of speed bumps without a problem - however, anyone crammed in the back will smack their head on the rear window going over the more severe ones!


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool - thanks for the quick response.

I'm getting front parking sensors fitted so hopefully that will prevent too many accidents


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Rear seat passengers need acceleration sensors in the back of their skulls..... not sure if its a dealer option yet......


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

i live on an estate with massive humped speed bumps. My dad (who never wanted me to get the car in the first place for jealousy/ old fuddy duddy reasons) was rubbing his hands with glee on the day I picked up the car waiting for me to ring him crying that I could not get it over the bumps. I went over no problem, i have more problems in my panda 100hp


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice one!! Glad to know it.

I went over a few humps in Islington in my RX-8 a bit too quick and heard some sickening scrapes from under the car.

No permanent damage luckily!


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

funny you should mention that - my mate came to visit me in an RX8 and threatened to send me the bill for the damage done to the bottom of his car by the speed bumps. He had to make his passengers get out so he could get over. The RX8 is a lot worse than the GTR in this respect.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

apj30 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How much of an issue is the low front bumper?
> 
> ...


Very good on the bumps. I am amazed at the front lip looks very low but I have found bumps are taken better in the GTR (on comf mode) compared to my previous cars (997 C2S and mini cooper S).


----------

